# Gurbani In Newspapers



## harsimiritkaur (Aug 18, 2005)

Do you think it is disrespectable to print any panktee verse from Guru Granth Sahib to a newspaper?  Because people throw them out.  Well people print Gurbani verse on paper posters that get thrown out, too.
Who decided first what is respectable and irrespectable practice.  There is a lot of Brahmanism in Sikhi today.  Society decides the fine line of respectable and irrespectable practices.
Some people say you are not allowed to print Jthe ap Ji Sahib in the newspaper, and you are not allowed to print even one verse of Gurbani.  Well, I see many newspapers with Gurbani verses in it.
Bani Guru Guru he Bani.  The Guru is the gian.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Aug 18, 2005)

Waheguru Ji ka Khalsa Waheguru JI KI fateh.

Our GURU is GYAN...SHABAD GURU....KNOWLEDGE....TRUTH ( SATNAAM)

Gyan...Truth...Knowledge...Shabad NEVER gets OLD, TORN, Dirty, or destroyed...by anything.

Can anyone STOP the SUN from shining by "spitting at it"....throwing garbage at it...stepping on a picture of the SUN..putting an article about the SUN into the garbage bin ???etc etc etc....ABSOLUTELY NOTHING thta nayone does can STOP the SUN from SHINING.

SAME for GURBANI....nothing that anybody does can ever STOP this SUN of GYAN from SHINING.

Now we come to something "personal". IF we have a picture of a "loved one"....our dad, our mum..wife....kids... we KEEP that SAFELY in OUR WALLET...or framed up and hung on a wall out of harms way... WHY ?? is our "dad" in the picture ?? can we harm him in any way if we throw his picture in the fire...or into the garbage ?? We know all that cannot happen but we still keep the picture safely in the wallet !!! Simply because we LOVE..what the "picture" represents.

Similarly a person who really and truly LOVES GURBANI as the Divine Word of Akal Purakh will NEVER EVER do anything to "disrespect" it...in any way.BUT if someone who DOESNT LOVE GURBANI..does nay such thing...REST ASSURED  GURBANI is NOT going to be affected by his action in any way whatsoever.  I am a Gurbani LOVER... I treasure every panktee as if it is GOLD ( it is actually..but thats another topic)..BUT IF my Chinese Friend "accidentally" or even "intentionally" STEPS on  a paper with GURBANI on it....or throws it away into the garbage..burns it..etc etc..that ACTION is NOT GOING TO AFFECT GURBANI in any way...I will still LOVE it as much as I did before..and Millions of Sikhs all over the world will still BOW matha Tek to Gurbani as if nothing hapened. A lot of GURU GRANTHS were burnt in 1978 in India...this doesnt affect the millions who matha tek to GURU JI..in fact some LOVE GURU JI even more because of that evil act of some religious fanatics.

I am totally agaisnt the FRAUDS.... these are "SIKHS" who have never read a single panktee of Gurbani....never followed any gurbani sikhiya.... BUT will Turn their eyes up in "HORROR" when they see someone "step" on  a Punjabi newspaper..GURUMUKHI te paaer rakh ditteh...OH mY GOD this man will go to HELL..he has stepped on gurmukhi !!!..These people think carrying up the Rumaalas of Guru ji and taking  a PEEK..is DARSHAN of GURU JI ??  What do they think..Gurbani is  a PEEK-SHOW ??  These are the types who will religiously wash their feet before entering the gurdwara, wash their hands squeaky clean wth soap before touching the rumaals and take Parkarma, matha tek at all corners of the Gurdwra etc etc...BUT NEVER READ or FOLLOW even ONE panktee of GURBANI...This is a TOTAL and UTTERLY USELESS "respect" for gurbani..GURU JI says so in GURBANi that SUCH RESPECTS DONT IMPRESS ME MUCH !!!

TRUE RESPECT of GURBANI is to FOLLOW IT, USE it to CHANGE your LIFE, LEARN from IT to become better humans..the Compleat man !!  Farcical "fake respect is fooling nobody..least of all GURU JI who sees all.

TRUE RESPECT of GURBANI is cultivated and comes straight form the HEART..Those who "LIVE GURBANI" are those who really resoect it the way it should be done.

For decades these "pullers back" Pichhan Khichoos RETARDED the Progress of PUNJABI by saying..beadbee ho joo...Gurmukhi akhar....paerean wich rullan ge..blah blah...but then PUNJABI newspapers and books began to flourish...and slowly these people shifted their sights to "actual GURBANI panktees"..now they dont care about "punjabi"..but they attack Wedding Cards with Panktee of gurbani...saying this is beadbee because people discard wedding cards...they attack posters of programmes like kiratn darbars...on the same logic..they "attack" sheets of gurbani shabads being sitributed during kirtan...as not right..as these get thrown about..blah blah.They want ALL COMPUTERS?MONITORS covered in Rumallas and chandnee if the Computer has Guru Granth ji installed...they want a Chandnee over the Projector Screen in the Gurdwara if Gurbani is being dispayed..they want all CDs/VCD/sDVD/ of GURBANI covered in Rumallas !!!  they want a CHAUR over the Sri 108 Baba ji who has "memeorised" Gurbani !!!

TO them I say..GURBANI is NOT an STONE IDOL.... IT is LIVING GYAN GURU..BEYOND TIME and SPACE..BEYOND all such Pathetic 'disrespects". Gurbani has already declared..TU SULTAAN kahon haon MEEAn teri kavan wadaee....meaning IF you are a "Sultan" and I address you as a Mian (lower post) does that REDUCE your SULTAN POWERS ?? or IF I call a MIAN..as SULTAN..will such INCREASE the Mian's powers to Sultan ??

IN the Final Shaabd Guru Arjun ji declares..Thaal wich teen wastuu piyeeao  sat santokh Vicharo... Meaning GURBANI is something which has to be EATEN..CHEWED..SWALLOED and DIGESTED...for its full benefits !!!
Looking at it wont help, "eating but spitting it out" wont help either, chewing it ( but not swallowing" also of no help (... MUST DIGEST IT.  That is OUR LIFE MUST be accordign to gurbani for its benefits to accrue.

Jarnail Singh.


----------



## Admin (Aug 19, 2005)

Message emailed by *Harsimirtkaur Ji*

My husband is a gurbani scholar, Giani Avtar Singh Missionary, first graduate of the Ropar Missionary College.  Please call us if you get a chance at 510-432-5827.  We live in California, USA.  I would like to visit Malaysia to do katha and kirtan in English.  I play guitar and read akhanda paath in gurmukhi script. I sing in Gurmukhi and English and explain shabads in English.  I do not know committee people to get booked in your area.   I learnt from Giani Gurbachan Singh of Thailand and Giani Avtar Singh Missionary.  Some of my artticles are in Sikh Virsa Magazine, Sikh Bulletin, Sikh Marg, etc.  attached are our photos.
I have also translated Jap Ji Sahib into Hebrew, and am publishing a book on Japji Sahib shudh paath with the alakh bindees, tippees, silent onkars after haha, etc.  I am a white American that took Amrit from Giani Kuldeep Singh of Fairfax, Virginia.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Aug 20, 2005)

Aman Singh said:
			
		

> Message emailed by *Harsimirtkaur Ji*
> 
> My husband is a gurbani scholar, Giani Avtar Singh Missionary, first graduate of the Ropar Missionary College. Please call us if you get a chance at 510-432-5827. We live in California, USA. I would like to visit Malaysia to do katha and kirtan in English. I play guitar and read akhanda paath in gurmukhi script. I sing in Gurmukhi and English and explain shabads in English. I do not know committee people to get booked in your area. I learnt from Giani Gurbachan Singh of Thailand and Giani Avtar Singh Missionary. Some of my artticles are in Sikh Virsa Magazine, Sikh Bulletin, Sikh Marg, etc. attached are our photos.
> I have also translated Jap Ji Sahib into Hebrew, and am publishing a book on Japji Sahib shudh paath with the alakh bindees, tippees, silent onkars after haha, etc. I am a white American that took Amrit from Giani Kuldeep Singh of Fairfax, Virginia.


 
Waheguru Ji ka Khalsa Waheguru Ji KI fateh.

Thats fantastic.  I am a very great fan of Gyani Awtar Singh Ji Missionary's efforts at Gurmatt Parchaar. Now I know where Bhen Ji Harsimirit Kaur got her "input" from... I receive the Sikh Bulletin, Sikh Virsa regularly thrugh the internet.

Bhen Ji welcome to this Forum.  Your posts are indeed very inspiring and wonderful material very beautifully put.  May Waheguur Ji Bless you both to do some more of this correct Gurmatt parchaar.

Maybe we will see you in malaysia...  I am writing to my Good friend Gurmit Singh of Khalsa Mission Australia if an Australian visit can be arranged as well.

Jarnail Singh


----------

